# Fischteich Pachten



## Knoppifisch (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich und mein Kollege haben einen Forellenteich angeboten bekommen.Der Teich ist ca.22 m lang ca.6 m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle ca.2 m tief. Der Zulauf über einen kleinen Wiesenbach,der aber laut aussage des Verpächters immer Wasser führt.Auf dem Gelände befindet sich eine Holzhütte mit Stromanschluß die mit zum Pachtumfang gehört.Die Anlage ist seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr bewirtschaftet worden,wobei der Teich aber nie trocken gelegen hat.Der Verpächter hat in den Früheren Jahren immer so um die 100 Forellen als Hobby zum Angeln in dem Teich aufgezogen.Einige Sachen wie Einlauf,Überlauf,Geländer,abspannen des Teichs und das Inordnungbringen des Grundstücks würde in unserer Verantwortung liegen.Nun meine Frage an euch er Teich mit umliegendem Grund und Hütte wurde uns für 1000,-€ im Jahr angeboten(Strom wird ein mal im Jahr separat abgerechnet).Der Pachtvertrag wurde uns für 3 Jahre angeboten. Wenn der Pächter nicht einen Monat vor Ablauf der 3 Jahre den Vertrag kündigt, verlängert sich der Vertrag automatisch um 2 weitere Jahre.Soviel ich weis werden sollche Verträge immer für 10 oder 12 Jahre abgeschlossen?
Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit der laufzeit von Pachtverträgen ?
Wie hoch sind in der Regel die Pachten (Monat,Jahr ?)

Hoffe auf viele Antworten .
Petri der Knoppifisch aus dem Sauerland #c


----------



## Dart (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Willkommen im AB
Mal vorab eine Frage. Wollt ihr den Teich zu eurem priv. Vergnügen nutzen, oder wollt ihr daraus einen kommerziellen Angelteich machen?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Werner1 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Hallo,

die dauer von drie Jahren finde ich problematisch. Wie du schreibst ist die anlage seit mehreren jahren nicht mehr bewirtschaftet worden. Somit ist dort sicherlich einiges an Instandhaltung usw. fällig.  Das Risoko nach 3 Jahren Arbeit 3000 € Pacht und einiges an sonstigen Investitionen mit leeren Händen dazustehen wäre mir zu groß. 

Die Pacht richtet sich auch immer nach Nachfrage und angebot. Ausserdem liegt es auch an der Anlage selbst, wie groß ist die Hütte und in welchem Zustand, wieviel Zulauf, kann der Teich abgelassen werden, wieviel Grundstück gehört dazu, wie ist die Zuwegung usw. 
Ganz vorsichtig geschätzt wären mir 1000 € für einen 130 m2 Teich zu hoch.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## stamo (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

1000 Euro für 100 Forellen?
Und auch für etwas mehr als 100m² Wassefläche ist das in meinen Augen viel zu teuer. Der Preis geht nur, wenn die Hütte und der Rest der Anlage top in Ordnung sind und du sie als Wochenendhaus oder so ähnlich nutzen willst.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Ich würde auch sagen der Pacht ist zu hoch !!!

Und ein Pachtvertrag muß immer für mindestens 10 Jahren abgeschlossen werden. (jedenfalls in Bayern)

#h


----------



## Jo70 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Hallo!

Wir ( drei Kollegen und ich) zahlen für einen ca. 3500qm großen
Angelweiher 360,-€ im Jahr, ist zwar meiner Meinung nach ein Spitzenpreis, den man so nicht alle Tage bekommt, aber 1000,-€
erscheinen mir doch auch ganz schön heftig.
Wenn ihr daran wirklich Interesse habt, dann würde ich schon nochmal verhandeln, oder es gleich bleiben lassen.

MfG
Jo70 #h


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Moin Koppifisch
Ein herzliches |welcome:im AB

Der Preis ist deninitiv zu hoch für die Fläche - sicher kann man es auch als Liebhaberpreis sehen, aber da muss man das Stück Land schon sehr lieb haben |rolleyes
Außerdem sind in NRW (daher kommst du doch oder?) Pachtverträge mit einer Mindestlaufzeit von 12 Jahren vorgeschrieben, sofern nicht ein Antrag bei der verantwortlichen Behörde gestellt wird...
Aus meiner Sicht - Finger weg von dem Objekt




Dart schrieb:


> Wollt ihr den Teich zu eurem priv. Vergnügen nutzen, oder wollt ihr daraus einen kommerziellen Angelteich machen?
> Gruss Reiner



:q:qwie jetzt? kommerzieller Angelteich |kopfkrat,  mit 22X6m|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## räuberspezi (5. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

hallo zusammen, ich überlege zurzeit ob ich mir 2 teiche mit 3000 qm pachten soll.
kosten 800 euro im jahr.
darf man die teiche ablassen und tieger ausbaggern??? 
würde mich über eure hilfe freuen


----------



## mo86x (5. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Hallo 

1000 Euro ist viel zu viel denke ich ich zahle für 6 teiche a 30x12 meter 1 größere Hütte und einen kleineren Geräteschuppen inkl. Strom 1200 euro jährlich.


----------



## feko (5. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Zahle für 3700 m 60 eu im Jahr-muß 4 mal im Jahr ausßenrum den Grünstreifen mähen und 1x die Hecken schneiden-das wars...
in der Regel,im Schnitt  zahlt man hier aber für 1000 m 1000 eu im Jahr,natürlich ohne Hütte,Strom
gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (5. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*



räuberspezi schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich überlege zurzeit ob ich mir 2 teiche mit 3000 qm pachten soll.
> kosten 800 euro im jahr.
> darf man die teiche ablassen und tieger ausbaggern???
> würde mich über eure hilfe freuen



Je nach Bundesland/Landkreis unterschiedlich, sowohl Pachtpreise als auch ob ausbaggern erlaubt ist.
Wenn man wüsste wo du herkommst, währen antworten einfacher.


----------



## ttpaw (6. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Als Vergleich:

Wir zahlen für 9000m² Wasserfläche 
(50 x 180m, Tiefe 1-6 m) 500,-€ Jahrespacht.

Hütte, Steg, Besatz mußten wir allerdings selbst aufbringen.


----------



## Sneep (6. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Hallo,

zur Pachtdauer.

In NRW ist ein formaler Pachtvertrag mit einer Mindestlaufzeit von 12 Jahren vorgeschrieben. Dieser Vertrag muss von der Unteren  Fischereibehörde genehmigt werden.

Das gilt aber nur für Gewässer, die dem Fischereigesetz unterworfen sind.

Das sind aber Kleingewässer unter 0,5 ha nicht.
In diesen sogenannten Privatgewässern gelten 
gelten nur 3 §§

-Schutz der Fische vor Turbinen u.ä.
-Verbot schädigender Mittel (Strom, Gift usw.)
-Fischereischeinpflicht für alle außer dem Besitzer(nicht Pächter)

Auf Antrag können auch größere Gewässer den Status Privatgewässer erhalten.

Wenn es ein Privatgewässer ist, gibt es keine Mindestpachtdauer und der Vertrag muss nicht genehmigt werden.

Nicht umsonst hat NRW die höchste Dichte an  Gewässern mit 0,4999 ha.

sneep


----------



## entspannt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Menno ihr habt es gut will auch nen eigenen Teich / See haben.
Ich könnte mir auch Vorstellen als mitpächter von der Partie zu sein. Aber dann kommen die Fragen richtiger Besatz, wenn ja wie und so weiter....... 

Könnt ihr mir eventuell ein paar gute Bücher zum Thema Teichbewirtschaftung nennen. Ich hätte auch gerne mal eine gutes Buch zum Thema Fischkrankheiten / Parasiten. 

Dann kann ich mich schonmal einlesen, denn so ein Projekt will geplant sein.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich Pachten*

Zur Teichbewirtschaftung kann ich dir den "Teichwirt" empfehlen! (ist erst als Neuauflage Erschienen)

Zu Fischkrankheiten und Parasiten, kann ich dir das Buch "Nutzfische undf Krebse",Lebensraum,Erkrankungen und Therapie empfehlen !

ISBN 978-3-8304-1130-7


----------

